

Rutgers lab studies female orgasm through brain imaging - c0riander
http://www.nj.com/insidejersey/index.ssf/2010/04/science_consciousness_and_the.html

======
bonaldi
From the article: "'It’s the hard question I want to answer,' he says. 'What
creates consciousness?'"

This isn't just rhetoric: he's talking about a major area of philosophy of
consciousness called the hard problem or hard question --
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_problem_of_consciousness> \-- and if they
answer that via the medium of masturbation I'll be tickled pink.

~~~
natrius
I hope that double entendre was intentional.

~~~
s_baar
I don't think he did it consciously.

------
RK
Having participated on the researcher end of fMRI stuff, I am impressed if
they can get a lot of women to actually climax in there. You really need to be
focused on what you're doing, because there are a multitude of distractions.
fMRI is significantly louder than a typical MRI exam, for example.

On a side not. You _can_ bring metal stuff into the MRI room. It just can't be
ferromagnetic. It's fun to play with sheets of aluminum and coins in the high
field area. The metal will resist movement due to eddy current effects.

~~~
hockeybias
If 'used properly' in this context, it is likely even louder! :)

------
yanowitz
I found this part disturbing: "The business-savvy Komisaruk already has taken
out a patent on the peptide that creates [post-orgasm bliss]." What an awful
thing to do.

~~~
jules
What does it mean to patent a peptide? I suppose that it doesn't mean that
everyone has to pay him to get an orgasm. He didn't patent a process for
making the peptide either. So perhaps it's the use of the peptide in other
situations than a natural orgasm? If I discover a planet, can I patent the use
of the planet?

~~~
pavs
> I suppose that it doesn't mean that everyone has to pay him to get an
> orgasm.

I laughed so hard after reading that and thinking of the implications of such
a scenario. My gf asked my what happened; I told her someone has patented
orgasm bliss. I think she believed me and seemed genuinely concerned about
paying someone to get orgasm.

~~~
iamdave
Girlfriend's never been to Vegas, has she?

------
MikeCapone
I've read the whole thing, and while it is kind of light on the science, it is
well written and fun to read.

------
cj
Quoting the article...

 _"I try to remain calm as a vision of dangerous flying dildos passes through
my mind."_

------
zephyrfalcon
What a boring way to study it... :-)

~~~
ramidarigaz
"While the 68-year-old Komisaruk has been witness to more than 200 live-action
orgasms in his lab..."

Boring?

~~~
anigbrowl
Wouldn't you rather be a participant than a witness?

~~~
mahmud
At 68, the lab would turn to a funeral scene in 3 seconds flat.

~~~
jjs
The risk will only get worse the more he delays.

If attempting coitus would pose a health risk at 68, then he certainly
shouldn't make an attempt at 69.

~~~
pstuart
<http://www.instantrimshot.com/>

------
alexgartrell
I have to admit to not having read the article, but I would be interested to
see how many upvotes an article of the same flavor about male orgasms would
get.

------
sev
Quick summary of the article:

Doctor: _We want to find ways to increase pleasure in people’s lives_

Woman Subject: _"Science needs my climax!"_

Woman Subject: _"I try to remain calm as a vision of dangerous flying dildos
passes through my mind."_

running through fMRI brain scan as woman subject tries to self-stimulate to
orgasm

Doctor: _"One of the biggest conundrums of the orgasm turns out to be a
nagging question for all mankind: The orgasm activates the same part of the
brain — the anterior cingulate cortex and the insula — as pain."_

 _"What creates consciousness?"_

 _"How does the brain create the mind?"_

